# كيف تصبح صاحب محجر او منجم



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 يوليو 2014)

قد يعتقد البعض من العنوان انه صعب تحقيقه او يحتاج الي امكانيات ماديه مستحيله و الحقيقه الموضوع بسيط و سهل و معذره فاني اخاطب الجيولوجين و مهندسي التعدين و معظم الحديث عن مصر
اولا تقسم المناجم حسب ان المنتج مواد تعدينيه و المحاجر علي انها مواد بناء
و هذا هو التقسيم المتبع بمصر
ثانيا نحدد نوعية الخامه التي ارغب في العمل بها هل هي خامة مناجم ام خامة محاجر
ثالثا هل الخامه التي سانتجها لها تسويق ام لا
اذا قررت اني اخترت الخامه التي اود انتاجها و لنفترض انها خامة مناجم و لنفترض ايضا انها فلسبار مثلا فمن معلوماتنا ان تواجده في البحر الاحمر او اسوان و هنا ابدا الرحله لابحث عن تواجد الخامه و يمكن الاستعانه بدليل من العرب اهل المنطقه للمساعده
عند التوصل لمكان الخام ارفع الاحداثيات بال جي بي اس و اخذ عدة عينات ممثله ثم ارسلها للتحاليل
اشتري خرائط مساحيه 1 : 100000 ثم اوقع عليها الاحداثيات و ارسم استمارة تحديد و اتوجهه للمساحه الجيولوجيه و اقدم الرسم الهندسي و طلب ترخيص بحث و صوره كارنيه النقابه و صورة شهادة التخرج و شهاده من بنك ان رصيدك 10000 جنيه و الرسوم 2 و نصف جنيه هذا ان لم تكن تغيرت
و تنتطر ان قالو لك المنطقه خاليه فتكمل في اجراءت الترخيص بشراء 10 خرائط مساحيه عليها الموقع و استمارة تحديد و بطاقه ضريبيه ثم تقوم باعتماد الخرائط و تقدم عدد منهم لاعداد الدوله للحرب للحصول علي موافقة هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحه وبعد الموافقه تسلم ترخيص بحث لتبدا بدراسة الموقع اللذي اخترته و بعد دراستك تتقدم بطلب عقد استغلال و هو اسهل في الاجراءات و بعد صدور عقد الاستغلال اصبحت رسميا تمتلك منجم
الحلقه القادمه ان شاء الله ساشرح ان كان اختيارك محجر فما الاجراءات ثم بعد ذلك التشغيل و التسويق 
المفروض ماشرحته سابقا التكلفه في الطلب و كما قلت 2 و نصف جنيه طلب موافقة هيئة العمليات 1000 جنيه رسوم الترخيص كل 1كم مربع 25 جنيه بالسنه و الاستغلال كل 10000 م مربع 5 جنيه في السنه المهم الارقام ديه صحيحه حتي 2013 لا اعرف ان كانت تغيرت حاليا ام لا
ساكمل ان شاء الله و اجيب عن اي اسئله ان وجدت تفاعل من الزملاء


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (17 يوليو 2014)

بالنسبه للمحاجر بعد تحديد الموقع الموجود به الخامه المراد ترخيصها تلجا للمحافظه الواقع المحجر في حدودها و في المحافظه مشروع اسمه مشروع المحاجر هو المختص بالتراخيص و الحقيقه كل محافظه لها اجراءات و اسعار يختلف عن الاخري عامه مشروع المحاجر بيوجهك للاجراءات و الاوراق المطلوبه حتي تحصل علي ترخيص المحجر
ان شاء الله ساكمل طرق التشغيل و التسويق


----------



## essa-92 (19 يوليو 2014)

ممتازة الفكرة


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (20 أغسطس 2014)

فكرة جيده و ممتازة ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedkingdom (5 فبراير 2015)

مشروعات التعدين من المشروعات الاستثماريه الهامه 
ممكن اعرف من حضرتك اهم الخامات التعدينيه التي لها سوق في مصر او خارجه وكيف يمكن زيادة القيمه المضافه 
وحضرتك تكلمت عن كيفية الترخيص والرسوم المقرره 
مستنين تكلفة التشغل والانتاج 
واشكرك على الموضوع الرائع اللي مش كتير بيعرفو فيه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 فبراير 2015)

الاخ العزيز لم استكمل الموضوع لات الان يتم دراسه القوانين النظمه و تغيرها و بالتالي فاي معلومه حاليا ستصبح غير ذي جدوي بعد تعديل القوانين
اما عن تكلفة التشغيل فهي تختلف من خامه الي اخري و من موقع لاخر و طبقا لتواجد الخام و امتداده و طريقة استخراجه لذا لايمكن اعطاء رقم لتكلفة الاستخراج الا بعد دراسه مستفيضه
اما اهم الخامات فهي التلك الكوارتز الفلسبار رمال الزجاج الكاولين البولكلي الاسوانلي هذا غير انواع الرخام و الجرانيت المختلفه
و ان احتجت لاي شيء محدد فسيكون الحوار اكثر تحديدا من العموم
مع خالص تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## rb-flex (7 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 فبراير 2015)

rb-flex قال:


> مشكوووور


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## sayedkingdom (22 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك مهندس احمد عثمان علي المجهود الرائع 
من خلال متابعتى للاخبار علمت ان وزير الاستثمار قام بفرض رسم صادر علي خام التلك والكوارتز والفلسبار بواقع 250 جنيه للطن وذلك لدعم التصنيع والقيمه المضافه مما يعكس اتجاه الددوله نحو التقليل من تصدير الخام او ربما في القريب منعه 

لذلك افكر جديا في انشاء مصنع لطحن خامة التلك واعدادها بالمواصفات التى تسمح بالتصدير او التسويق المحلى 
فممكن تفدينى بتكلفة انشاء هذا المصنع حتى اتخيل حجم راس المال في البدايه 

وتقبل تحياتى وعدم علمى باسرار هذا المجال فانا مهندس كهربا
واشكرك مره تانيه علي الاهتمام


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (22 فبراير 2015)

sayedkingdom قال:


> اشكرك مهندس احمد عثمان علي المجهود الرائع
> من خلال متابعتى للاخبار علمت ان وزير الاستثمار قام بفرض رسم صادر علي خام التلك والكوارتز والفلسبار بواقع 250 جنيه للطن وذلك لدعم التصنيع والقيمه المضافه مما يعكس اتجاه الددوله نحو التقليل من تصدير الخام او ربما في القريب منعه
> 
> لذلك افكر جديا في انشاء مصنع لطحن خامة التلك واعدادها بالمواصفات التى تسمح بالتصدير او التسويق المحلى
> ...


الاخ العزيز الباشمهندس / سيد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبه لخامة التلك المطلوب للتصدير هو جوده اولي و للاسف شركه واحده هي التي تنتجها و حاليا متوقفه لذا فمن الصعب الحصول عليها و بالتالي فرصة التصدير فيها صعبه اما الفلسبار و الكوارتز ففرصة تصديرها مطحونه صعبه لان السوق الخارجي يطلب الخامات منتج منجم مباشر و القرارات التي اتخذوها ستوقف التصدير لان هناك دول اخري تنافس في تصدير الخامات و قد كان لنا الميزه السعريه في النقل البحري لقربنا من اوروبا و اسيا و بعد الرسوم المفروضه فقد خرجنا من المنافسه السعريه 
بقي لنا السوق المحلي و في هذه الحاله انصحك بتعدد الخامات التي تطحنها و في هذه الحاله سنتكلم عن الطواحين و الكاسرات و يبقي الاختيار علي نوعية الخامات التي ترغب في طحنها و النعومات المطلوبه و الامكانيات الماديه و هذا موضوع يحتاج الي جلسة نقاش مطول و ان كنت لا انصح في الوقت الحالي الاقدام علي اي مشروع الا اذا كان التسويق مضمون
و عامة انا تحت امرك ان اردت ان نلتقي للمناقشه التفصيليه و بدون اي مقابل
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## subhimust (11 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
م احمد عثمان هل من الممكن ارسال رقم تلفون حضرتك على الخاص عندي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 أغسطس 2015)

subhimust قال:


> م احمد عثمان هل من الممكن ارسال رقم تلفون حضرتك على الخاص عندي من فضلك​
> ​


اخي الفاضل لقد ارسلت لك رقمي علي الخاص مع تحياتي


----------



## Mohamed.Elbehairy (23 أغسطس 2015)

تسلم يمينك يا باشمهندس >>>> ايه راى حضرتك لو عملنا الخطوات والارشادات اللى حضرتك قدمتها فى شكل Flowchart.
بس زى ما حضرتك قولت بعد وضوح معالم قانون التعدين الجديد.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (24 أغسطس 2015)

Mohamed.Elbehairy قال:


> تسلم يمينك يا باشمهندس >>>> ايه راى حضرتك لو عملنا الخطوات والارشادات اللى حضرتك قدمتها فى شكل Flowchart.
> بس زى ما حضرتك قولت بعد وضوح معالم قانون التعدين الجديد.


فكره جيده محمد باشا بس المهم تظهر ملامح القانون الجديد لانه من التسريبات ان رسم النظر وحده بدلا من 2 و نصف جنيه سيزيد الي 5000 الاف جنيه و هذا وحده جدير بغلق باب الامل في الترخيص و نامل ان تكون هذه اشاعات و ان يكون القانون الجديد ميسر لمن يريد ان يعمل هذا المشروع


----------



## غمام غنام (24 أغسطس 2015)

فكرة تستحق التقدير والاشادة


----------



## alshangiti (19 سبتمبر 2015)

وفقك الله واتمنى لك التوفيق ليس هناك شيء مستحيل طالما كنت عازما على تود ان تقوم به 
نصيحتى لك حيث اننى ادير شركة لتعدين الذهب من الاستكشاف الى الانتاج 

1- الاستكشاف مكلف جدا وعليك بتقسيم الاستكشاف الى عدة مراحل كل مرحلة تقييمها فنيا وماليا قبل ان تذهب الى المرحلة التالية
2- بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة الاستكشاف ووصولك الى inferred resource تبدا دراسة الاحتياطى وتحويله الى indicated و measured 
3- تبدا مرحلة دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية والتى تحتوى على الاتى 
reserve 
metallurgy 
geotechnical 
hydrology 
environmental study and impact 
capital cost 
operating cost 
etc 

وفقك الله


----------



## عزه سعد (8 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahmed Al Gebaly (23 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## Eng.7055 (12 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس أحمد عثمان والمهندس الشنقيطي على المعلومات القيمة جدااا وقد تكون حصرية للجميع.
هل في اي اخبار عن القانون الجديد ومنين نقدر نحصل على نسخه منه لو نزل؟
ومستنيين من حضرتك شرح التسويق لان دا تقريبا اكبر عقبه وفكرت كتير في الموضوع بس دايما اجي واقف عند التسويق .. هسوق لمين وازاي؟.

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 مارس 2016)

alshangiti قال:


> وفقك الله واتمنى لك التوفيق ليس هناك شيء مستحيل طالما كنت عازما على تود ان تقوم به
> نصيحتى لك حيث اننى ادير شركة لتعدين الذهب من الاستكشاف الى الانتاج
> 
> 1- الاستكشاف مكلف جدا وعليك بتقسيم الاستكشاف الى عدة مراحل كل مرحلة تقييمها فنيا وماليا قبل ان تذهب الى المرحلة التالية
> ...


استاذي الفاضل / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اتفق مع حضرتك تماما و لكن ما اردت توضيحه هو العمل علي مقياس صغير للشباب مثلا منجم كوارتز او فلسبار حيث انه يمكن الانتاج يدويا او باقل معدات و اقل تكلفه و راس مال و في هذه الحاله مكاشف العروق ظاهره للعين و لان الانتاج محدود فلا يهم ان كان الاحتياطي قليل و الشاب الحديث اللذي سيبدا مشروعه لا قبل له لتكاليف الابحاث 
وكما قلت فانا اتفق مع سيادتك تماما بالنسبه لمشروعات التعدين الكبيره او للخامات المعدنيه التي تتطلب راس مال كبير لان الدراسات تؤمن راس المال و تقلل احتمالات الخساره
مع شكري و تقديري لسيادتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 مارس 2016)

Eng.7055 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندس أحمد عثمان والمهندس الشنقيطي على المعلومات القيمة جدااا وقد تكون حصرية للجميع.
> هل في اي اخبار عن القانون الجديد ومنين نقدر نحصل على نسخه منه لو نزل؟
> ومستنيين من حضرتك شرح التسويق لان دا تقريبا اكبر عقبه وفكرت كتير في الموضوع بس دايما اجي واقف عند التسويق .. هسوق لمين وازاي؟.
> 
> شكرا لحضرتك


اخي العزيز / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عند صدور القانون فانه يصدر بالجريد الرسميه او سيكون بالمكتبات القانونيه و يمكنك الاطلاع عليه بالمساحه الجيولوجيه
اما التسويق فهو اولا معرفتك بالصناعات التي يدخل فيها الخام الذي تنتجه ثم تزور هذه المصانع بعينه من انتاجك و سيقوم المصنع بالتاكد من صلاحية العينه لصناعتهم ثم يتفقوا معك علس الاسعار و مواعيد التوريد و كل المصانع لديها موردين و لكنهم يتعاقدوا مع اي مورد ليضمنوا استمرار التوريد لمصانعهم 
و فقك الله


----------

